# Need advice-paralysis of legs



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

A friend in Paris rescued a pigeon. The bird's legs are paralysed, one is completely stiff. Anyone knows from wich illness this could be the symptom?
I already told her to give calcium (in case it is a lack of calcium and maybe a female who layed many eggs) and massage if the bird was hit by a car.
Is there anything else she can do?
I already saw paralysis in the wings from paratyphus or from streptoccocus, but never in the legs.
Any advice?
Myriam


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How stiff? Are we talking joints that have ossified and can no longer move or are we talking a leg that just doesn't change position on its own but that can be stretched? Yes, though, they can experience severe arthritic processes from a pathogen derivation. Terry Whatley's got an old racer that has one joint of the leg stiff to the point of not moving. I believe that it's the joint of the tibiotarsus to the tarsometatarsus (actually the equivalent of the ankle in us) that's frozen. You can PM her about that.

Pidgey


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

At first s/he could not stand on her legs, and later on one leg got stiff and pointing towards her butt (sorry for my bad description, my English is to poor and this lady cannot take pictures)
Now the bird is constantly rolling over on his back, trying to stand on the legs and not being able of course.
So this could be an illness?
I will email Terry, maybe she knows more.
Thank you for the advice, Pidgey.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That sounds more like something neurological. What kind of timeline are we talking about here? And, yes, that can be due to an infection. Can we treat with Baytril?

Pidgey


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

I adviced her the Baytril.
What do you mean by "what kind of timeline"?
Do you mean what time is it here? It is 0.41 at night...
Did you mean something else?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How long have the symptoms been occurring on this bird?

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi myrpalom,




'Stiff' Legs, somewhat out in front, or in a normal enough attitude but unable to be walked on, or weak limp Legs and feet, either one can result from neuological injury, or from a back injury which effects the Sciatic Nerves.


Some kinds of illness, when effecting the Kidneys, can also effect this Nerve, and make for odd or stiff or limp Legs...Canker can do it, as can Oviduct infections, as can Egg Laying complications, even after the Egg is layed.


Birds having these problems need to be watched over constantly in order to set them upright again as they keep falling over or ending up in odd uncomfortable situations.


They may be gently propped up with soft cloths, and their Seeds may be set on a brick or something for the standing ones, or set low for the laying ones.


A looselt rolled Towell or other soft cloth "U" shape can afford some comfort for the laying down ones.


These Leg issues can take weeks or months to resolve...but are not likely to have resulted from Calcium deficiencys.


Some Birds do well in a simple Sling, of soft yielding thin Cloth, which allows their Legs to hang through ample holes, and also allows them to poop over the far edge.


Water Bowls should not be provided unless te Bird is in a Sling, since they can end up falling with their heads in them...so, merely offer Water off and on instead.


A stiff leg pointing backward, sounds more like an old Broken Leg which did not heal in a correct position. or possibly a dislocated one.



How are the poops? Color? Consistancy? Number in 24 hours?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello Pidgey and Phil
I will email all your advices to Eva, she is in Paris, I am in Belgium, I cannot see the bird and there is no way of bringing it to me (500kms)
I will ask her about the poop. Yesterday the bird was only having trouble to stand, today his one legg is stiff, pointing backwards. But she had this pigeon for days before contacting me.
I'll ask her to be patient with this bird, as his recovery may be long and there is no rehab center in Paris except SPOV and they are so full that they cannot take proper care of the birds anymore, as I was told by their bookkeeper, who is a friend of mine. Situation for ferals is horrific in Paris, and a vet will only PTS. SAD.
Myriam


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Myriam, 


Can your friend post directly to the Forum here?

Even if she does so in French, likely we have some French speaking members who could translate...or you could!



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Since it was that fast, it is more than likely a neurological presentation of some disease, E. coli, Salmonella... impossible to say with any certainty, could even be a brain tumor. Both of those diseases mentioned would likely respond to Baytril so it's going to be that and a lot of hope.

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Myriam,

If your friend can put him in a support of some sort and suspend him from the top of the cage so that he is able to reach food and water without his feet touching the ground he will be more comfortable and less likely to damage himself. 

I have never managed that successfully, but the sanctuary here says that it is easy if you put a tube bandage round the pigeon.

Cynthia


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Eva wrote me that this little guy died this morning. I don't think she could have helped him more than she did, but off course she is in tears. I feel so sad for her.
Thank you everyone for your advice and support.
Myriam


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry, Myriam. I have had 3 in that state (Houdini, Victoria Wood and Little White Hen). Little White hen lived the longest surviving for 8 weeks, sometimes getting better then regressing. But none of them made it. They were such brave little pigeons and all died without warning or struggle or collapse, they just switched off and I found them looking as if they were still alive.

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That paralysis actually sounds like more of a spasm or seizure symptom, by the way. Every now and then you see a bird exhibit opisthotonos, which is a spasm with the neck and back arched (in us--a pigeon doesn't really have a flexible back, just the neck). There are other words to describe some of the characteristic motions that I can't seem to remember at the moment. Anyhow, when they start stretching their legs straight back involuntarily, it's really bad.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I think starvation/dehydration can do similar things also...can make then very un-co-ordinated and stubley and even spazzy and stiff-legged.


But the Legs would tend to act together, however they may be...they'd be doing things the same, in the same position.

So one Leg 'straight' back, and the other somehow else...I dunno what to think, other than one Leg dislocated or an old break that healed wrong...and the other maybe even a new break or sprain if it was limp...and that way, of course, the Bird would have starved before being found.

And of course starving can open the doors to any number of illnesses/diseases welling up...


Oh sigh...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Could the leg be dislocated at all? Or even at the point where the leg joins the pelvic girdle could that be broken or fractured to the point of weight baring on it puts it out again? Might be something to think about too. 

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have seen paralysed pigeons end up with one or both legs trailing behind. I have also seen them with both legs sticking forwards. 

Cynthia


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I am sorry to hear that I have not come across one that has ever been paralized before. I guess I was just wondering if it could have been an injury.

Cindy


----------

